# Show off your home theater setup! [56k warning]



## Soylent Joe (May 19, 2010)

As the title says, lets see those HT's badass and modest alike 


I'll start things off with my general BR watching + PS3 gaming setup. 







120GB Slim PS3 and LiteOn DVD+VHS on a 42" Panasonic Veira (Plasma, 720p) paired with a Denon receiver putting out to 2 large Realistic and 2 small Bose speakers. I don't know anything about the models of the speakers, I just found them in the attic a while back and decided to hook em up


----------



## Soylent Joe (May 20, 2010)

thread got buried


----------



## Soylent Joe (May 23, 2010)

Bump


----------



## Crazykenny (May 23, 2010)

Nice configuration


----------



## douglatins (May 23, 2010)

I dont have a cam to show....


----------



## boulard83 (May 23, 2010)

1year ago with my HTPC, sharp 42" 1080P, yamaha 5.1

And my EX GF feet


----------



## burtram (May 23, 2010)

Soylent Joe said:


> As the title says, lets see those HT's badass and modest alike
> 
> 
> I'll start things off with my general BR watching + PS3 gaming setup.
> ...



I think we have the same TV...

42" Panasonic Viera Plasma (mounted to the wall)
Pioneer Receiver (soon to be a Denon AVR-1610)
Infinity Primus 250's
Cerwin Vega VE-5C Center
Pioneer surrounds (not pictured)
AudioSource floor firing subwoofer (not pictured or hooked up at the moment)
PS3, PS2, Dreamcast, N64, NES, Wii

The computer next to the tv used to have guts in it, but since I got the PS3, i stream all my movies my my gaming rig, via wireless.

Crappy cellphone picture:


----------



## Soylent Joe (May 24, 2010)

burtram said:


> I think we have the same TV...
> 
> 42" Panasonic Viera Plasma (mounted to the wall)
> Pioneer Receiver (soon to be a Denon AVR-1610)
> ...



Yep. That TV has served me very well for the past 4 years. Never had a single problem except getting some burn in from when an image sits in the same place too long (like the minimap circle in GTA IV), although the burn would always go away after a little use. Also, nice retro systems you've got there


----------



## Hockster (May 24, 2010)

46" Sony.

From top to bottom:
Yamaha RF Demodualtor (for laserdiscs)/Western Digita Media Player/Vantec HDD Dock
Yamaha 7.1 receiver
Yamaha CD changer
Sony Blu-ray player
Cable Box DVR
Pioneer Laserdisc player
Panamax surge suppressor and line conditioner
Sony minidisc recorder
USB HDD (PVR)/PS2
Lovan 3 point rack

Energy 7.1 Surround speakers with Mission 12" 400 watt sub.

My movie collection.


----------



## Marineborn (May 24, 2010)

theres my tv home theatrea its a jvs, some crap. i dont know ive had it for a couple years







theres my comptuer with my home thetrea system ssetup its a sony something 1000W something 5.1 Exspensive something lol







theres a look at the control box for my tv's surround system, its kinda buried still works though


----------



## Soylent Joe (May 24, 2010)

Hockster said:


> 46" Sony.
> 
> From top to bottom:
> Yamaha RF Demodualtor (for laserdiscs)/Western Digita Media Player/Vantec HDD Dock
> ...



That's a lot of gear


----------



## m1dg3t (May 24, 2010)

I'll share, few shitty pic's i took earlier while watching Terminator: Salvation on HDcable (Gotta love cellphone pic's lol)














On the rack we have from top to bottom:

Dual 505-3 TT w Shure m97xe cart
Explorer 4250 HD cable box
HTPC (Spec's on the left)
Yamaha htr-6290 (rxv-1900) AVR
Monster hts5100 Mk2 Powerconditioner/distributor
Monster avs2000 Voltage stabilizer
VTI bl-404 Rack

Display is a Sharp 37" lc37d-64u mounted with a Sanus vmsab-03 to a Sonax zx-8680 stand. Amplification is provided by Emotiva xpa1 x 2 for front L/R and a xpa5 for C/LS/RS/LSB/RSB. Speaker's are provided by Polk audio and are RTi A9 FL/FR, CSi A6 C, RTi A7 LS/RS and FXi A6 LSB/RSB. Subwoofer's are a Velodyne dls-3750r sitting on top of an Elemental design's a7s-650. cable's are a mix of Monster and homebrew....

I live in an apartment and i'm pretty sure my neighbour's don't like me lol 

I need a bigger display


----------



## sweeper (May 24, 2010)

I used to have all that stuff but got tired of all the hardware. So Now I just have:

LG 37" 1080p TV
Sony Receiver
RCA - Surround speakers w 10" sub
PS3 - DVD/Blu-Ray/Gaming
Cable Box


----------



## Soylent Joe (Jun 16, 2010)

Moved my little setup down to my room to escape the heat of where it was at. I also get 100% signal strength now (vs. 5-25% before), which makes vidya streaming and online play a ton smoother.






This is just a quick shot, I may get some better ones tomorrow with the blinds open and stuff.


----------



## majestic12 (Jun 18, 2010)

I couldn' take any of this stuff over to Japan with me -I sold off some of it and the rest is sitting in strorage right now.


----------



## MohawkAngel (Jun 18, 2010)

I couldn' take any of this stuff over to Japan with me -I sold off some of it and the rest is sitting in strorage right now.

Why you left for japan ? Anyway you are in the electronic county so.


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 18, 2010)

I'll have to take some pics of the setup at my girl's place.

Quick teaser:


Sharp Aquos 32" 1080P
Verizon FiOS DVR
Logitech Z-5500 Digitals
Samsung Blu-Ray Player
Sony VCR


----------



## majestic12 (Jun 18, 2010)

Yeah...  but my apartment here isn't as noise friendly as my old house.  I'm taking some grad classes here and teaching English, and made the compromise of having no home theater, no projector, no surround sound, etc. but made up for it with a really nice new set of headphones and a flat panel tv.


----------



## MohawkAngel (Jun 18, 2010)

I've watched Avatar in 1080P on my lg screen with this sound system and i even hear the whistling of computers in the movie and little noise that the screens are making when the text are rolling down in the lab. Many new sound system would not even be able to do that. I'm proud and happy to found it. Extremely rare set of speakers and guys selling it 150$ on the net even if it 32 years old.


----------



## majestic12 (Jun 18, 2010)

MohawkAngel said:


> I've watched Avatar in 1080P on my lg screen with this sound system and i even hear the whistling of computers in the movie and little noise that the screens are making when the text are rolling down in the lab. Many new sound system would not even be able to do that. I'm proud and happy to found it. Extremely rare set of speakers and guys selling it 150$ on the net even if it 32 years old.



Those Duals can hit down to 25hz?!  That's pretty impressive -they look like some pretty nice speakers.  I'd love to hear how they sound.


----------



## MohawkAngel (Jun 18, 2010)

Yup since the tweeter , woofer and subwoofer are separated....Heres the link to the page but its in german so youll have to translate it 

http://www.hifi-wiki.de/index.php/Dual_CL_470


and like the guy of sham-wow says... You know that germans make good products XD


----------



## Soylent Joe (Aug 2, 2010)

Bumping


----------



## technogeek (Aug 2, 2010)

who ever did that. that is cool


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 2, 2010)

Ah, I meant to take a pic of this. I might be able to find one.


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 2, 2010)

I have just bought these Speakers 3 weeks ago, got a fantastic deal from a local shop going out of business, basically got them all for half price, that’s a £700 saving, the downside was I had limited choice but this is what I got…….

Fronts…….
http://www.kef.com/GB/Loudspeakers/XQ/XQ40
Centre…..
http://www.kef.com/GB/SurroundSound/Satellite/HTC6001
Rear…..
http://www.kef.com/GB/surroundsound/satellite/hts5001.2
Sub…..
http://www.kef.com/GB/Subwoofer/Kube/KUBE-1
AV Amp (A bit dated now but OK, needs replacing with something a little better)…..
http://www.sony.co.uk/product/hcs-home-cinema-receiver/str-dg820/tab/overview
BluRay (50th birthday present off youngest daughter )……
http://www.samsung.com/uk/consumer/...er/BD-C5500/XEU/index.idx?pagetype=prd_detail
And lastly TV, just a 37 inch 1080P (I don’t like fugly BIG TV’s)……..
http://www.samsung.com/uk/consumer/.../LE37B651T3WXXC/index.idx?pagetype=prd_detail

I have a Big Lounge so could not get everything in a pic but I will post a few up some time.


----------



## yogurt_21 (Aug 2, 2010)

I love the tpu priorities, 5$ desk, 10$ goodwill dresser, 5000$ rig + entertainment center setup. lol 

got a yamaha setup with the 32" oleivia TV, then a 1000w panasonic setup with the 22" aoc in the bedroom. I'll take pics when I get home.


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 2, 2010)

yogurt_21 said:


> I love the tpu priorities, 5$ desk, 10$ goodwill dresser, 5000$ rig + entertainment center setup. lol
> 
> got a yamaha setup with the 32" oleivia TV, then a 1000w panasonic setup with the 22" aoc in the bedroom. I'll take pics when I get home.



I'll add a couple of pics of my "suite" in my study, where my PC is, ohhh i have a 28 inch monitor and surround system in there too but nothing as elaborate as kef's


----------



## computertechy (Aug 2, 2010)

Samsung S6 37", crappy samsung home theater, awesome Sony separates, Creative Gigaworks S750's, VM V+ HD box, PS3, Xbox360 & keyboard and mouse is for my server.


----------



## bpgt64 (Aug 2, 2010)

yogurt_21 said:


> I love the tpu priorities, 5$ desk, 10$ goodwill dresser, 5000$ rig + entertainment center setup. lol
> 
> got a yamaha setup with the 32" oleivia TV, then a 1000w panasonic setup with the 22" aoc in the bedroom. I'll take pics when I get home.



As I keep telling my Wife, the electronics are all that matters....


----------



## Gjohnst4 (Aug 2, 2010)

grrr my Definitive Technology system is almost done, pictures soon!
Its the Mythos line (which are beautiful)
two Mythos ones up front, mythos gems as side surround, and mythos pro monitors in the back.
Mythos Nine in the center and a Mirage PRX 12 600watt peak sub ::drools::


----------



## Flak (Aug 2, 2010)

Samsung HL61A750
Harmon Kardon AVR - 247
PS3 - for blu-ray and streaming
JBL L830 fronts and surrounds
JBL LC2 center
SVS PB-10 sub
DVD collection has been ripped to my file server and is streamed to the ps3 using ps3m.  Thinking about doing the same with the blu-ray collection....


----------



## HossHuge (Aug 2, 2010)

*7.1 channel 2 ways*

From this picture you can see 3 sets of subs under my desk.  Ozaki 2.1's, Yamaha 2.1's and Logitech 5.1  x540.  I use the Yamaha's on my desk for fronts when using my monitor. The 
Ozaki 2.1's are side speakers in both my set-ups.






In this pic, you can see my projector, screen and the fronts/centre for the X540's.  I use the fronts as my rears when using my monitor.





In this pic, I am standing where my boys toy car was in the other one^^^.  In the ceiling, are the rears for the X540's and the front of my projector. 





I'd tried to fit everything in.





When my buddies come over I bring rig 2 down and plug it into the projector for some on-line action...


----------



## Soylent Joe (Aug 5, 2010)

Got a new (used) entertainment center today. I think it looks a lot better than my old one. Pro's are that it is slimmer, looks better, and has more storage space. The con is that I can't fit my Denon receiver in any of the compartments and there's no space for the box speakers, so I'm stuck with the TV speakers for a while.


----------



## majestic12 (Aug 9, 2010)

Soylent Joe said:


> Got a new (used) entertainment center today. I think it looks a lot better than my old one. Pro's are that it is slimmer, looks better, and has more storage space. The con is that I can't fit my Denon receiver in any of the compartments and there's no space for the box speakers, so I'm stuck with the TV speakers for a while.



I think it looks pretty good -I hope you can find a way to use your receiver and speakers with your setup.  

Here's what I use now while living here in Japan:






A 32" flat panel is also hooked up to my computer but I don't use it much.

The headphone bug has really got me lately.  I think I'll sell off most of my speakers and get some more cans and amps to listen to with the money I get.


----------



## kciaccio (Aug 10, 2010)




----------



## mlee49 (Aug 10, 2010)

Cant really see the entire HTS, but heres mine:






40" Samsung 650(120Hz/1080p)
Sony 7.1 770W surround
Pioneer front floor speakers
Infinity surround 
Infinity 250W 10" sub

Actually trying to sell it at the moment for $1100 on craigslist.


----------



## ReU_VOoDOo (Aug 10, 2010)

here is my theatre 

T.V.- 58" Samsung PN58B650
Reciver- Yamaha 5930
console of gluttony the thing siting in front for my mouse and keyboard
the pos cpu there in the bottom right corner of the enertainmen center is soon to be replaces with this new computer im working on here is the worklog

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=123896


----------



## Gjohnst4 (Aug 10, 2010)

Klipsch and Alot of it!


----------



## mlee49 (Aug 10, 2010)

NIN fan eh?

Ever heard of The Lost Highway?  You'll like it, produced by Trent.


----------



## Gjohnst4 (Aug 10, 2010)

Nice, I will check them out! Thanks


----------



## Soylent Joe (Aug 11, 2010)

Here's the living room setup. 46" Vizio Gallevia, 5.1 Samsung, upconverting Samsung DVD player, HTPC.


----------



## overclocker (Aug 11, 2010)

Still a work in progress


----------



## Soylent Joe (Aug 11, 2010)

overclocker said:


> Still a work in progress



Holy crap, that's a tiny projector. What kind is it?


----------



## overclocker (Aug 11, 2010)

LOL yea its a aaxa M1 projector, I love it!


----------



## bpgt64 (Aug 16, 2010)

Samsung UN55C6300 55inch LED TV 4 million to 1 contrast
PS3, 360, Wii, Comcast Cable box, Ion Netop


----------



## Soylent Joe (Aug 16, 2010)

bpgt64 said:


> http://img534.imageshack.us/img534/3542/p8150077.jpg
> 
> 
> Samsung UN55C6300 55inch LED TV 4 million to 1 contrast
> PS3, 360, Wii, Comcast Cable box, Ion Netop



Very simplistic, looks good


----------



## bpgt64 (Aug 16, 2010)

Office




Lots, of desk space.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Aug 16, 2010)

I've got a question. When hooking up a PC to a receiver via the coaxial RCA (orange), can you use a single regular RCA (red, white, yellow) in place of an orange one? Or, does it have to be an actual single coax. RCA with orange on both ends?


----------



## ReU_VOoDOo (Aug 17, 2010)

i can be regular rca, techies will argue that you lose sound quality, but you would have to be an extreme audiophile or a dog to notice any difference


----------



## CJCerny (Aug 17, 2010)

Soylent Joe said:


> I've got a question. When hooking up a PC to a receiver via the coaxial RCA (orange), can you use a single regular RCA (red, white, yellow) in place of an orange one? Or, does it have to be an actual single coax. RCA with orange on both ends?



The only difference is the color of the plastic on the connector.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Aug 17, 2010)

CJCerny said:


> The only difference is the color of the plastic on the connector.



Alright. I didn't know if the "coaxial" RCA was any different.

I've got the receiver hooked up to the computer now through a 3.5mm to RCA line. I can't get hardly any sound out of the right speaker, and when I do (I can only get it on "mono movie" setting) it's faint and is slightly behind the other speaker. It's not the speaker itself, I tested it on the working side and it was fine. I may try the coax to see if there's any difference.


----------



## Steevo (Aug 17, 2010)

46" Toshiba 120Hz on the wall in the living room hooked up to my PC right now running WMC/netflix just the speakers in the TV as it is just for the wife and kids.

Downstairs a 120" screen with a 1080P Optima DLP projector, Harman Kardon 7.1 surround receiver, Polk Monitor 70's for the front, center is a Image speaker built in , rear is a set of Bose acoutamass and jewelcubes.  I only run 5.1 as the room is smaller 15X14. I have as of yet to get the chimney out, and my sub box built in and tuned, when it is I will have two 12" pioneer subs in a multipass enclosure running off a RX-770 receiver amp unless I find another really good amp to compare to it.

I would like to make it loud enough to make my heart skip beats, and right now with the RX-770 driving only one 12" amp box I built for my old apartment it will make you almost want to throw up from the power.


Eventually when we are done with the basement I will have my PC back to myself and a media PC for my wife to run the theater and the TV upstairs and her games, and have multi-room audio. I put a pair of Polk 8" environmental speakers in the ceiling of my bathroom as we remodeled it. A jacuzzi tub and some good tunes to help relax me.


----------



## computertechy (Aug 28, 2010)

just bit the bullet today and got myself:

Onkyo TXSR578 Receiver
Tannoy SFX5.1 Speakers
Philips BDP2500 Blu-Ray

pics will be up soon as i get my room remodeled, couple of weeks.


----------



## majestic12 (Aug 29, 2010)

ReU_VOoDOo said:


> i can be regular rca, techies will argue that you lose sound quality, but you would have to be an extreme audiophile or a dog to notice any difference



An audiophile won't worry about what color the connector is, but instead will want to ensure that the cable used hi-Oxygen free copper or (preferrably) silver, because copper may have 97% conductivity, silver has 99%!  

Unless the DAC on my receiver is better than the one on my sound card or source, I will use analog connections.


----------



## Frizz (Aug 29, 2010)

Finally got a job this year and been on a spending spree for the past months 

This is the bedroom

<--- Rig in the sig
Series 5 Samsung LED TV 40"
Samsung something 5.1 speakers surround with Blu-Ray player
PS3
Guinea Pigs in that grey cage looking thing
wii, wii fit which never gets used..
And that big stuffed toy... thats me.

EDIT: I also got my ISP setup in the room as well since i have no love left for wireless 

My bed is being delivered soon but nonetheless i kind of prefer sleeping on the matress alone 




Right side of the room:






Left side of the room:





Couch View:


----------



## Lionheart (Aug 29, 2010)

randomflip said:


> Finally got a job this year and been on a spending spree for the past months
> 
> This is the bedroom
> 
> ...



Bro dat is an awesome setup you got there, I want it now and you got a pink room lol


----------



## Frizz (Aug 29, 2010)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> Bro dat is an awesome setup you got there, I want it now and you got a pink room lol



lmao its actually lavender-ish picked by the mrs. but anyhow I'll be repainting the room soon to match the brown borders and floor boards.


----------



## computertechy (Aug 29, 2010)

housesitting for my brother for a week, got the run of a 4br house  this is his theatre setup and my bike in his living room lol 

47" Philips 47PFL7603D/10
Philips HTS3367 Home theatre
Philips BDP7200 Blu-Ray Player
Wii, PS3 & VM V+ Box


----------



## majestic12 (Aug 29, 2010)

randomflip said:


> Finally got a job this year and been on a spending spree for the past months
> 
> This is the bedroom
> 
> ...



+1 for Totoro!


----------



## Frizz (Aug 29, 2010)

majestic12 said:


> +1 for Totoro!



Haha you recognized him


----------



## majestic12 (Aug 29, 2010)

I live in Japan!  It's a great movie though.


----------



## Triprift (Aug 29, 2010)

42" LG plasma hd (not true hd)
80 gig sumo PS3
LG 120 gig dvd recorder


----------



## NAVI_Z (Aug 30, 2010)

hey guys! here's mine.
tv-samsung 67" DLP HDTV
PS3
WII
SONY 500W 5.1 DOLBY SURROUND


----------



## Soylent Joe (Aug 30, 2010)

NAVI_Z said:


> hey guys! here's mine.
> tv-samsung 67" DLP HDTV
> PS3
> WII
> ...



mmmmm.....big TV is mighty big


----------



## NAVI_Z (Aug 31, 2010)

yes! big tv! love playin modern warfare 2 on it.god of war 3 was sick on this beast!


----------



## Triprift (Aug 31, 2010)

67" thats massive and very impressive at the same time.


----------



## computertechy (Sep 7, 2010)

new theater system up and running  

Onkyo TXSR-578
Tannoy SFX5.1
Philips BDP2500 BluRay


----------



## kciaccio (Sep 7, 2010)

You guys are very loose with the definition of Home Theater.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Sep 7, 2010)

kciaccio said:


> You guys are very loose with the definition of Home Theater.



I define it as a television/projector, some input devices, and speakers. However much or little you have connected other than those key components are up to you


----------



## kciaccio (Sep 7, 2010)

A home theater or home theatre is a theater built in a home, designed to mimic (or exceed) commercial theater performance and feeling, more commonly known as a home cinema. Today, home cinema implies a real "cinema experience" at a private home.

Not to knock anyone but....I don't feel the "theater experince" in a lot of this set ups. Not trying to hurt anyones feelings but I think the term "Home Theater" has been over used in the last couple years when in reality people have what is the norm in most homes now a days.

Dosent anybody have anything like a real home theater set up here?


----------



## Soylent Joe (Sep 7, 2010)

kciaccio said:


> A home theater or home theatre is a theater built in a home, designed to mimic (or exceed) commercial theater performance and feeling, more commonly known as a home cinema. Today, home cinema implies a real "cinema experience" at a private home.
> 
> Not to knock anyone but....I don't feel the "theater experince" in a lot of this set ups. Not trying to hurt anyones feelings but I think the term "Home Theater" has been over used in the last couple years when in reality people have what is the norm in most homes now a days.
> 
> Dosent anybody have anything like a real home theater set up here?



I looked back to see if anyone had posted one and alas, the only one like you're talking about belongs to you. I know what you're saying, but we'll continue to use the term loosely.


----------



## kciaccio (Sep 8, 2010)

Soylent Joe said:


> I looked back to see if anyone had posted one and alas, the only one like you're talking about belongs to you. I know what you're saying, but we'll continue to use the term loosely.



lol, I guess I can only dream. Maybe someone will be inspired to take that next step like we do our computers!


----------



## INSTG8R (Sep 8, 2010)

Here's Mine
LG 42" FullHD
Yamaha RX-V661 
psb Alpha HT1 5.1 
PS3 60GB
Full Digital thru HDMI

PS: Don't click them I neglected to resize them


----------



## majestic12 (Sep 8, 2010)

kciaccio said:


> A home theater or home theatre is a theater built in a home, designed to mimic (or exceed) commercial theater performance and feeling, more commonly known as a home cinema. Today, home cinema implies a real "cinema experience" at a private home.
> 
> Not to knock anyone but....I don't feel the "theater experince" in a lot of this set ups. Not trying to hurt anyones feelings but I think the term "Home Theater" has been over used in the last couple years when in reality people have what is the norm in most homes now a days.
> 
> Dosent anybody have anything like a real home theater set up here?



The classic definition for a home theater consists of having a 27" or greater television set or monitor and a surround sound setup.  That's it.  

My brother set up a "proper" home theater in his basement which turned out pretty well, but my equipment was better (video quality was about equal but my sources and speakers [with exception to the Bose garbage in my pics] trumped his), so I felt the experience was better in my room over his.  I don't have the need or desire for theater seats set up on tiered platforms to have a better movie experience.  I'd rather invest the money towards a better set of B&W speakers or a Classe amp to drive them (got the money saved for them but they are incompatible with my apartment ), or something along those lines.  To each their own I guess.  

Your setup looks pretty nice and well thought out, excluding the Twilight poster.  What kind of equipment are you running?


----------



## kciaccio (Sep 8, 2010)

majestic12 said:


> The classic definition for a home theater consists of having a 27" or greater television set or monitor and a surround sound setup.  That's it.
> 
> My brother set up a "proper" home theater in his basement which turned out pretty well, but my equipment was better (video quality was about equal but my sources and speakers [with exception to the Bose garbage in my pics] trumped his), so I felt the experience was better in my room over his.  I don't have the need or desire for theater seats set up on tiered platforms to have a better movie experience.  I'd rather invest the money towards a better set of B&W speakers or a Classe amp to drive them (got the money saved for them but they are incompatible with my apartment ), or something along those lines.  To each their own I guess.
> 
> Your setup looks pretty nice and well thought out, excluding the Twilight poster.  What kind of equipment are you running?



lol, agreed on the twilight comment, but I had to do something to make the wife happy. My theater room used to be her living room until I put up that wall.
I use a yamaha rx-v663 avr(always had good luck with yamaha amps) klipsh sub and front speakers and yamaha inwall surrounds for side and rear. Sony vlp-hs60 projector( going to upgrade soon but not sure on whether to see how 3D turns out or go with a projector capable of 2:35 and make my screen wider than 16:9.


----------



## majestic12 (Sep 8, 2010)

The Twilight poster makes a lot more sense then.  I can definitely understand appeasing the wife.  My latest AV desires have been around headphones and my wife cringes when I tell her about what I'm planning on getting (dedicated tube amps, $500+ cans, etc.).
The projector isn't a bad one and will be good for a while (unless your whole collection is Blu-rays maybe), but those 120hz 1080p models are probably looking really nice now and getting cheaper every day, adding to the temptation.  

+1 for Yamaha amps.  They offer a lot of features and are great quality for the price.  I'm sure you enjoy being able to hook up anything and only have to use the one HDMI cable to run it to the projector.


----------



## kciaccio (Sep 8, 2010)

majestic12 said:


> The Twilight poster makes a lot more sense then.  I can definitely understand appeasing the wife.  My latest AV desires have been around headphones and my wife cringes when I tell her about what I'm planning on getting (dedicated tube amps, $500+ cans, etc.).
> The projector isn't a bad one and will be good for a while (unless your whole collection is Blu-rays maybe), but those 120hz 1080p models are probably looking really nice now and getting cheaper every day, adding to the temptation.
> 
> +1 for Yamaha amps.  They offer a lot of features and are great quality for the price.  I'm sure you enjoy being able to hook up anything and only have to use the one HDMI cable to run it to the projector.



funny you should say that about the Hdmi. I ran every type of cable that projector can take and the HDMI is the only one I needed because that AVR! Thank god monoprice has such cheap prices on their cables or I would have been pissed at myself.lol


----------



## INSTG8R (Sep 9, 2010)

Another +1 for Yamaha amps. Great Quality for the money, Burr Brown DAC's you can't go wrong 

@Kciaccio you have the 663 what does it have over my 661? I am gonna guess it maybe has HDMI 1.3? That is the only fault I have with mine(tho it my own fault for buying it) is that is only 1.2a so it can't handle HD audio standards.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Oct 17, 2010)

My setup is consisting of less and less actual HT stuff


----------



## Soylent Joe (Mar 19, 2011)

Moved dat shyt





People should post!


----------



## BumbleBee (Mar 19, 2011)

I like your TV stand Joe.

I recommend placing a D6500K florescent light source behind your television like this






it will prevent eye strain and blacks will be deeper. if you want to learn more about bias lighting see here 

http://reviews.cnet.com/4520-11247_7-6217705-1.html


----------



## slyfox2151 (Mar 19, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> I like your TV stand Joe.
> 
> I recommend placing a D6500K florescent light source behind your television like this
> 
> ...



sounds like a plan , will try that one day on my PC wile watching a movie.


----------



## xBruce88x (Mar 19, 2011)

i'm currently using a set of Philips MC-500 for my home theater. they're hooked up to my Sony Trinitron (i know that doesn't narrow it down much) TV from '98. i think its a 26inch. It works pretty well for me. its not HD or anything but its good enough for me. the speakers have a usb connection i can use for my pc, but its only basic AC97 audio. however it does have R/L connectors for input so using a mini stereo to rca i can connect it to my pc that way. The specs are a follows: 

Loudspeakers
• Main Speaker: 2 way, Bass Reflex Speaker 
System, 5.25" woofer, 2" tweeter

Power and performance
• MAX Sound for instant power boost
• 2-Way Bass Reflex Speaker System for powerful sound
• 2x50W RMS and 2x100W music power.

full spec sheet http://www.p4c.philips.com/files/m/mc-500_21m/mc-500_21m_pss_aen.pdf
and a pic.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Mar 30, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> I like your TV stand Joe.
> 
> I recommend placing a D6500K florescent light source behind your television like this
> 
> ...



That's a very good suggestion. I may hit up Lowe's this weekend, see what I can find.


----------



## m4gicfour (Mar 30, 2011)

I'll post some pics up of my setup, if I can snag a camera better than my phone's built-in garbage 

Nice idea on the TV backlighting. I was thinking of doing something similar, but different. This seems like a better idea


----------



## jasper1605 (Mar 30, 2011)

Soylent Joe said:


> That's a very good suggestion. I may hit up Lowe's this weekend, see what I can find.



http://www.cinemaquestinc.com/ideal_lumesb.htm

there's some more info for your reading pleasure on back lights.  I'll get my set up posted here in the next few days


----------



## johnnyfiive (Mar 30, 2011)

I'll have pics in a week or so. Waiting on the rest of my stuff to arrive from monoprice.


----------



## micropage7 (Mar 30, 2011)

Soylent Joe said:


> Moved dat shyt
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110318/bdrm 3-18 smler.jpg
> 
> People should post!


 nice, i like your car toy


----------



## BumbleBee (Mar 30, 2011)

I should mention a D6500K light source will only prevent eye strain and save power with LCD televisions.


----------



## streetfighter 2 (Mar 30, 2011)

I had too look up all this talk about "6500K" light sources.  It wasn't jiving well with the iota of edumacation I thunk I done did.  It refers to the color of a temperature, not the temperature itself which, although incredibly disappointing, is far more reasonable.

I wanted an 85W light that ran at 6,227°C. . .

Furthermore this backlighting thing is really interesting to me and I'll certainly look into it.  I'm colorblind and this whole depth perception ruckus has never been noticeable to me.


----------



## BumbleBee (Mar 30, 2011)

LCD televisions have alternatives.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5VgESvflIrY
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gmUvYhEmQx8


----------



## Undead46 (Mar 30, 2011)

How about my 63" Plasma Samsung 3D TV? 






Our actual Home Theater setup with Surround Sound and BluRay Player is downstairs though, only a 52" Plasma TV I believe.

We got a 3D TV with no way to watch 3D BluRays! xD


----------



## jasper1605 (Mar 30, 2011)

streetfighter 2 said:


> I had too look up all this talk about "6500K" light sources.  It wasn't jiving well with the iota of edumacation I thunk I done did.  *It refers to the color of a temperature, not the temperature itself* which, although incredibly disappointing, is far more reasonable.
> 
> I wanted an 85W light that ran at 6,227°C. . .
> 
> Furthermore this backlighting thing is really interesting to me and I'll certainly look into it.  I'm colorblind and this whole depth perception ruckus has never been noticeable to me.



No the 6500K that I'm referring to is the actual temperature.  I put it three miles away from my house and it provides a perfect backlight from the houses being vaporized haha.  

That's a good clarification to make lol

edit: here's my set up.






Samsung LN46C750 3d lcd 
Yamaha RX-A800
Paradigm cinema c110 center and c90 L/R and cinema adp 2-way (think that's the right term) for my 4 surround speakers
Acoustech H100 sub in the right corner (not pictured)
Monster HDP-1500 surge protector
Logitech harmony one remote
PS3, wii, and roommate's 360 (now dead go figure)


----------



## streetfighter 2 (Mar 30, 2011)

jasper1605 said:


> No the 6500K that I'm referring to is the actual temperature.  I put it three miles away from my house and it provides a perfect backlight from the houses being vaporized haha.
> 
> That's a good clarification to make lol



For some reason I'm compelled to investigate marketing terms whenever they don't make sense to me.  I'm still not so sure about the backlighting thing (hereafter referred to as video bias lighting).

My HT room has two sets of window shades so even in the middle of the day I can make the room pitch black; glare from the reflective HDTV screen is never an issue.

No offense, but this appears to be a far more useful (and cited) explanation of "video bias lighting":
http://www.cinemaquestinc.com/blb.htm

Not cited, but interesting:
http://www.cinemaquestinc.com/ive.htm


BumbleBee said:


> LCD televisions have alternatives.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5VgESvflIrY
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gmUvYhEmQx8


That looks like a fantastic way to annoy the shit out of someone.


----------



## BumbleBee (Mar 30, 2011)

streetfighter 2 said:


> For some reason I'm compelled to investigate marketing terms whenever they don't make sense to me.  I'm still not so sure about the backlighting thing (hereafter referred to as video bias lighting).
> 
> My HT room has two sets of window shades so even in the middle of the day I can make the room pitch black; glare from the reflective HDTV screen is never an issue.
> 
> ...









the LED come with a remote. you can set a primary color, fade, strobe, brightness, etc.

they even sell sound activated LED.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3876hkps2Wg


----------



## pro-infinity (Apr 3, 2011)

42" lg + what was going to be the pc bu i sold her  gutted but just means i av to make a new and better one  





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## BrooksyX (Apr 4, 2011)

ill have to post pics in a bit. love everyones set up. 

Im currently using the rig in my sig with a 40" Samsung 1080p LED LCD. Love my HD movies.


----------



## AsRock (May 24, 2011)

Thought i would give the thread a bump  .


----------



## yogurt_21 (May 24, 2011)

asrock said:


> thought i would give the thread a bump  .  I did post 2 pics which are hosted though techpowerup.org but there not showing by using
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you need to remove the slashes in the filenames. slashes are a no no for html.


----------



## AsRock (May 24, 2011)

yogurt_21 said:


> you need to remove the slashes in the filenames. slashes are a no no for html.



Thanks .


----------



## streetfighter 2 (May 24, 2011)

@AsRock - Is that a laptop cooler on top of your receiver?


----------



## AsRock (May 24, 2011)

streetfighter 2 said:


> @AsRock - Is that a laptop cooler on top of your receiver?



Yes lol, summers on it's way and flipped the 220mm fan so it sucks air from the unit although the unit already has it's own 120mm fan sucking air out it's just i thought it was not enough and wanted to got a wider area and not just the front right side of it.. 

Main thing now it's stays real cool.  I used to use it under the PS3 but as seen as we don't use that much i thought what the hell.


----------



## streetfighter 2 (May 24, 2011)

AsRock said:


> Yes lol, summers on it's way and flipped the 220mm fan so it sucks air from the unit although the unit already has it's own 120mm fan sucking air out it's just i thought it was not enough and wanted to got a wider area and not just the front right side of it..
> 
> Main thing now it's stays real cool.  I used to use it under the PS3 but as seen as we don't use that much i thought what the hell.


I only noticed because I'm in the same boat.


----------



## AsRock (May 25, 2011)

streetfighter 2 said:


> I only noticed because I'm in the same boat.



Sweet, but why would you want to blow just inside the unit ?.  It's much easier to clean the side\under vents than having to take the unit apart.

Mines on a USB hub so only 5v but still does the job..  Be cool to pick on of those thermal switches well a correctly working one anyways.


----------



## streetfighter 2 (May 25, 2011)

AsRock said:


> Sweet, but why would you want to blow just inside the unit ?.  It's much easier to clean the side\under vents than having to take the unit apart.
> 
> Mines on a USB hub so only 5v but still does the job..  Be cool to pick on of those thermal switches well a correctly working one anyways.


The fans placement is relative to where all the hot bits are.  The digital I/O board and the amplifiers are the hottest bits and that's what the fan is directly aimed at.  A fan or two on the sides seems like a good idea but it'd need to be decently powerful to make a difference and power means noise.  I never thought about putting a fan underneath the unit but it wouldn't cool the digital I/O board and that bit gets very hot.

Dust hasn't been an issue.  The fan is rarely on, regardless of whether that stupid thermal switch is working. 

The fans placement is brutally effective, within a couple minutes the whole thing is quite cool.  I still haven't come up with a proper solution for the thermal switch/thermostat, apart from using a microcontroller .

EDIT: Errr-- I simply must remember to google things  http://www.apogeekits.com/thermostat.htm


----------



## AsRock (May 25, 2011)

streetfighter 2 said:


> The fans placement is relative to where all the hot bits are.  The digital I/O board and the amplifiers are the hottest bits and that's what the fan is directly aimed at.  A fan or two on the sides seems like a good idea but it'd need to be decently powerful to make a difference and power means noise.  I never thought about putting a fan underneath the unit but it wouldn't cool the digital I/O board and that bit gets very hot.
> 
> Dust hasn't been an issue.  The fan is rarely on, regardless of whether that stupid thermal switch is working.
> 
> ...




Well i surly hope it's cool with that on it lol..  I have one of those fans on the side of my case lol.

And it's 28c here and the A/V is is barely warm and only using 5v on the fan by sucking that heat out away from the unit.

But yes the heats all at that front\front right side.

Shame there is a 3 year warranty on mine still or i would of had it in peices with a bunch of heatsinks to stick to it hahaha.


----------



## AsRock (Sep 9, 2011)

O yeah there was another reason i put the fan how i did ( output )  was due to the fan already in the unit sucking air out which is a Rexus fan.


----------



## jasper1605 (Sep 10, 2011)

Here's an update on my previously existing HT.  







I did a panoramic shot to get some of the LOTR posters in it haha.  There's two more on the remaining wall.






Specs for the techie stuffs are as follows:
Samsung 46D6000 with 6 pairs of 3d glasses
Yamaha RX-A800 amp
L&R: B&W CDM 7NT
Center: B&W CDM CNT
Surrounds: B&W CDM 1NT
Surround Back: Paradigm Cinema ADP
Subs: B&W ASW 650 and (not seen in picture) Acoustech H100
Power Center: Monster HDP 2500
Others: Wii and PS3


----------



## BumbleBee (Sep 10, 2011)

very nice. I just bought the Paradigm ADP-190 V.6


----------



## jasper1605 (Sep 10, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> very nice. I just bought the Paradigm ADP-190 V.6



Good purchase.  They're great speakers for the money!  I've got my paradigm cinemas upstairs for the living room/kitchen study surround and for 1/5 the cost of the mains they certainly sound good.


----------



## SouthPaw (Sep 15, 2011)

Still a work in progress but atm I have the following setup at the moment!

32" Samsung LCD TV (LE32B450)
2 Xbox 360's (One which has a kinect setup and sports, movies etc. via Sky TV with Xbox remote)
PS3 
My PC with 4 external hard drives connected (Full of .mkv 1080p movies, tv programmes and music)
Onkyo 2.1 HTX22 HDX Surround Sound (Has an active sub and HDMI throughput)
Satellite Echolink receiver 

I also use wireless logitech keyboard, mouse and remote!


----------

